# Full frontal and a cute behind



## benc63 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## damian83 (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha good one


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the frog, he looks like he's been dusted with gold dust !


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 24, 2013)

There both super cute. Omg I want that gecko lol


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 25, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 26, 2013)

Great shots, but not what i was hoping for haha


----------



## Gruni (Jan 26, 2013)

Look great... how about some I.D. for the plebs like me in the audience?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm guessing that the gecko is a marbled of some kind. But I have no idea about the frog. He's gorgeous though!


----------



## benc63 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Look great... how about some I.D. for the plebs like me in the audience?



Sorry. Barking gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii)
Eastern dwarf tree frog (Litoria fallax)


----------



## Barrett (Jan 26, 2013)

That is one beautiful frog!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Fantastic shots and critters


----------



## eddie123 (Jan 26, 2013)

good shots


----------

